# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Ja edhe unë....

## ZonjaNGA_QYTETI

Më quajn Miranda. Jetoj studioj dhe po ashtu punoj në Mbretnin e Bashkuar (England). Kam 5 vjet ktu  :djall me brire:  shumë a...Njof bukur si shumë shqiptar. Më quajn Zonja Nga Qyteti arsyja eshte se udhtoj shumë nga një vend në tjetrin (DAMN ME).C'ka tjeter mundë të them por un kam dëshir t'më pyetni ju vet.........
Diqka per mua:
1) e lindur ne Pejë (Kosovë)
2) tani do i mbushi 20 
3) momentalisht nuk jam e nxanur
4)  :perqeshje:  
5) me ket rast ju përshendes të gjithve paqit fatë ne jet dhe lumturi poashtu harmoni. 
Tungi 
Peace

----------


## KACAKU

Mire se erdhe midis forumistave Zonja nga qyteti!  :shkelje syri:

----------


## ALBA

Mireseerdhe Zonja nga qyteti midis nesh.Te uroj ta kalosh sa me gezuar ne kete forum Shqiptar te mrekullushem dhe te uroj suksese ne jete!

----------


## Arjeta

Mirsevjen Zonja nga Qyteti...

Me vjen mire qe qdo dite e me shum ne forumin tone po antaresohen Kosovaret sepse vertet e ndiej mungesen e bashkvendaseve te mi...ju pershendes me gjithe zemer!


Arjeta

----------


## ben-shkodrani

Mir se vjen Zonja nga Qyteti 

deshiroj tja kalofsh mir midis nesh ?

----------


## Blerim London

Mire se erdhe Miranada 
shpresoj qe te ja kalosh sa me mire ne kete forum 
po mire ti nuk je e nxanur ?
lol
ja kalofsh sa e mir

me respekt Blerimi

----------


## ZonjaNGA_QYTETI

Blerim London
Me duhet pak ndihma e yte....Une po mundohem ta postoj foton time por pa sukses. Si mundem ta postoj foton time tek Antaret e Forumit, a mundesh te me ndihmosh? Ose ne qofse ke deshire une ta dergoj foton time dhe ti e publikon neket forum apo tek antaret e ktij forumit....

----------


## ZonjaNGA_QYTETI

Ju falenderoj te gjithve per vizit......c'do te mire dhe shifemi.........
Love from ZONJA NGA QYTETI

----------


## Patrioti

per zonjen nga qyteti!!!!!!!
Per te botuar foton ne kete forum shko te llogaria ime ->ndrysho opcionet  ->ndrysho masken

----------


## ^BabY__GirL^

Mireserdhe ne forum Zonja ng Qyteti  :buzeqeshje: 
Befsh Qef!!

----------


## POETI_20

mir se erdhe zonja nga qyteti
e kalofsh mir ketu ne mes nesh

----------


## StterollA

Mire se erdhe ne forum zonje..
ja kalofsh mire kendej..

nisja foton me mesazh privat ndonjerit prej moderatoreve ose administratoreve: Rezi Mynyhut, KACAKU, Albo, Redi, Fiori.. Po s'gjete asnje nga keto ma nis dhe mua, besoj qe mund ta bej kete gje per ty

suksese

----------


## BlondiE_18

miranda mire se erdhe :shkelje syri:

----------


## ZonjaNGA_QYTETI

Ja edhe une....
Zonja Nga qyteti..........
Pershendetje

----------


## shkodrane82

helloooooo bukuroshe mireserdhe zonja....
Po ti mi goce nuk qenke hic si teta OLLga ..ti qenke llokumm
By the way..my grandma...is from Peja...keshtu qe jena pakez gja na dyja Joke....hihihihihi

----------


## ZonjaNGA_QYTETI

Shkodrane te falemderohem per mesazh......nice to know that your grany is from Kosova ....


*You can fall from the sky* *You can fall from a tree* *But the best way to fall* *Is in love with me* 

My Favorite Mistake


If you really don't mean to break my heart
then why do you constantly tear it apart

You say all these things without one ounce of care
but I've done nothing wrong, so it's really unfair

I'll say that I'm sorry for the 50th time 
but remind me again, what was my crime?

Oh-yeah, the mistake, when I said that I cared
or the time that I promised I'd always be there

If I knew that loving you could be so wrong
I wouldn't have loved you this much for this long

I wish you could know what I'm trying to say
I wish it could stop, but it won't go away

So, I guess I'll keep doing the bad things I do... 
you know, sitting and thinking and waiting for you.

So getting in trouble is the chance that I'll take 
because no matter what, you're my favorite mistake.

----------


## No`FeaR

o you hot
mire se erdhe Zonja
ja kalofsh sa me mire ke tu ne forum

----------


## denku

Mireserdhe ne forum Miranda!
per cfare studioni?
Cilat jane hobet tuaja te preferuara?
peshendetje!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## twist

te fala tetes....ti i plotesoke te gjitha kushtet si aktore "playboy".lol j/k

mireserdhe e me kembe te mbare, e bofsh qejf mes nesh.

----------


## vana

Mireseerdhe Zonja nga qyteti, shume te bukura fotot, befsh qejf!

----------

